# Visual Basic > Slow Chat with the Microsoft Visual Basic team >  VB and pointers?

## timeshifter

I'm curious if VB has any plans on allowing pointers in the code. To my best calculations, I've been able to recode some GDI+ functions using C# and pointers to a higher performance standard than GDI+. Considering I've been a .NET developer for less than a year, I'm not sure what to think of that.

Is there any potential/want/need for VB to support pointers in the future?

----------


## Paul M

VB has IntPtr but it doesn't have as many operations as those in C#. If you need to for the moment you have to include a C# project in your solution.

----------

